# Kosher Dill Pickles on Low Iodine Diet



## Z mann R2

HELP!! Are Kosher dill pickles made with iodine free salt? I'm talking about Vlasic Kosher Dill Spears.....I'm in serious need of anything I can eat without iodine.....I read everywhere that pickling salt is iodine free


----------



## HeidiBR

I'd just eat the cucumbers with some vinegar and non iodized salt


----------



## Andros

Z mann R2 said:


> HELP!! Are Kosher dill pickles made with iodine free salt? I'm talking about Vlasic Kosher Dill Spears.....I'm in serious need of anything I can eat without iodine.....I read everywhere that pickling salt is iodine free


When in doubt, don't do it.


----------



## Z mann R2

I got the answer!! I wrote Pinnacle foods, the owners of the Vlasic brands and they responded with this:



> Dear Valued Consumer,
> 
> ​ Thank you for taking the time to contact us regarding Vlasic Kosher Dill Spears. We genuinely appreciate your time and loyalty to our brand.
> 
> The salt in all of our Vlasic products is non-iodized.


WOOHOO!!! And all those lists said no pickles....well I say PICKLES BABY!!


----------



## Andros

Z mann R2 said:


> I got the answer!! I wrote Pinnacle foods, the owners of the Vlasic brands and they responded with this:
> 
> WOOHOO!!! And all those lists said no pickles....well I say PICKLES BABY!!


That is far out!! Thank you for sharing the answer w/us!! My mouth is watering. LOL!


----------



## PBANDKELLEY

Andros said:


> That is far out!! Thank you for sharing the answer w/us!! My mouth is watering. LOL!


Hallelujah!!! This might help make it through this ordeal


----------

